# DIG IT!! TOOL Is The Best Band On The Planet



## riznob10000 (Jul 6, 2009)

The name of the thread says it all!! And I don't agree to disagree with anyone!!Hahaha


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 7, 2009)

Gonna see them at Lollapalooza this year! I'm Stoked!

Saw Rage there last year...AMAZING. I expect nothing less this time around!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 7, 2009)

totally average, meh


----------



## chrisfuller1 (Jul 7, 2009)

woo august 5th woo. but yes i agree, because of them im now jesus.


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 7, 2009)

meh all of tools songs sound the same... I would say metallica is the best band on the planet.


----------



## riznob10000 (Jul 7, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> meh all of tools songs sound the same... I would say metallica is the best band on the planet.


You must have had your shit set on replay bro! I give it up to Metallica, they've definately paved the way for most of modern rock, an' i've been listenin to 'em since Kill 'em all first came out. I've also seen them bout 10 times, but you just can't fuck with Tool. Their songs sound the same in that every one of them kills, but that's about it. Anyway, that's my take!


----------



## riznob10000 (Jul 9, 2009)

So what, no more objectors?? That's alright; i feel kinda bad when I have to disabuse people of their foolish notions to the contrary!! Hahaha, i'm clownin'!!!! 

kiss-assThis is all other bands when in the presence of the almighty TOOL. Bow down!!!! Come, kneel before Zod!!!!! Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Jul 9, 2009)

i got my seats for manchester NH august 2nd!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Jul 9, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> meh all of tools songs sound the same... I would say metallica is the best band on the planet.



listen to sober and then wings for marie and tell me that...

You might get away with saying that the opiate and undertow cd's sound similar. but since then each album has been completely different.

And ya songs on any one given album may have a similar sound but thats just the way tool works.


Now metallica, that all sounds the same


----------



## riznob10000 (Jul 9, 2009)

Mr. Limpet said:


> i got my seats for manchester NH august 2nd!!!!!!!!!!


FUCKER!!!!  Nah, sweet for you bro!!! They haven't announced any dates up here yet, but i'm watchin for it!! Two years ago I got to see them 3 times in about 3 months!!!! ( Coachella, Vancouver,BC on a Tuesday, then @ The Gorge Amphitheatre in George,WA that same Sunday!!!! ) I've seen many, many bands live, and no one even comes close to Tool. Well, Rage was just about as good, just on a different vibe, ya know? They are consumate musicians, and the people who know how music is made just shake their heads in wonder and amazement!! Diggin' your avatar!!! Ya ever checked out Alex Grey's website? Sweet shit!!!


----------



## Jou (Jul 9, 2009)

Even though GT dislikes me in chat, I must agree with him. Tool is pretty damned good but Metallica takes the cake.


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Jul 9, 2009)

riznob10000 said:


> FUCKER!!!!  Nah, sweet for you bro!!! They haven't announced any dates up here yet, but i'm watchin for it!! Two years ago I got to see them 3 times in about 3 months!!!! ( Coachella, Vancouver,BC on a Tuesday, then @ The Gorge Amphitheatre in George,WA that same Sunday!!!! ) I've seen many, many bands live, and no one even comes close to Tool. Well, Rage was just about as good, just on a different vibe, ya know? They are consumate musicians, and the people who know how music is made just shake their heads in wonder and amazement!! Diggin' your avatar!!! Ya ever checked out Alex Grey's website? Sweet shit!!!


dude they are playing in canada 2 days after i see them. 

Ive been to alex greys gallery in nyc...some of those paintings are like 10' tall!


----------



## riznob10000 (Jul 9, 2009)

Jou said:


> Even though GT dislikes me in chat, I must agree with him. Tool is pretty damned good but Metallica takes the cake.


Two questions for you Jou. Have you ever seen Tool live? And have you ever seen Metallica live? For me, that is the ultimate measuring stick. I've seen both bands about 10 times live. Metallica is great. Tool is untouchable.


----------



## riznob10000 (Jul 9, 2009)

Mr. Limpet said:


> Ive been to alex greys gallery in nyc...some of those paintings are like 10' tall!


Again, FUCKER!!!  That dude comes up with some mind blowing artwork!! I could trip on that shit for 10,000 days!!! Hahaha Especially if I was high and jammin' some Tool!!!


----------



## Erysichthon (Jul 12, 2009)

Being one of the biggest tool fans on the planet i almost posted about how i couldnt even see how the two bands compare. but then i thought about metallicas heyday. they WERE the shit.. now they are well, shit... their music just went down hill, since load. and thats being generous. yet their earlier music was fucking amazing. and ill no argue that. 

but ive been to MANY live shows. and as it is i cant see ANY band ever coming close to a tool show. maybe its just because i dig the music so much. ive been to 2 shows, i actually shed tears at the first tool show i saw. yeah know it sounds all pussyfied but, i did. tool live speaks to your soul. i road tripped 750 miles to seee them in chicago, they played right in two the first time ever there, it was amazing. they took a brief intermission and i swear, i thought we were gonna bring the fucking theatre down with all the hell raising that was going on... it must have been heard for 5 miles away. 

metallica was good, but tool will be the next generations pink floyd. metallica will go down as a brilliant band that blew out in the early 90's


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 12, 2009)

I remember talking about Tool with one of my friends about 10 years ago.

He was a big Tool fan, so I asked him. What kind of music is Tool?

His reply was "Tool is thinking music"

Haha I laughed so hard and so did he. Good times
[youtube]UhjG47gtMCo[/youtube]


And I hate to correct all of you, but The Beatles is the greatest band to ever live


----------



## riznob10000 (Jul 14, 2009)

Erysichthon said:


> Being one of the biggest tool fans on the planet i almost posted about how i couldnt even see how the two bands compare. but then i thought about metallicas heyday. they WERE the shit.. now they are well, shit... their music just went down hill, since load. and thats being generous. yet their earlier music was fucking amazing. and ill no argue that.
> 
> but ive been to MANY live shows. and as it is i cant see ANY band ever coming close to a tool show. maybe its just because i dig the music so much. ive been to 2 shows, i actually shed tears at the first tool show i saw. yeah know it sounds all pussyfied but, i did. tool live speaks to your soul. i road tripped 750 miles to seee them in chicago, they played right in two the first time ever there, it was amazing. they took a brief intermission and i swear, i thought we were gonna bring the fucking theatre down with all the hell raising that was going on... it must have been heard for 5 miles away.
> 
> metallica was good, but tool will be the next generations pink floyd. metallica will go down as a brilliant band that blew out in the early 90's


That's what i'm talkin about!! I agree with everything you said, but want to add that Pink Floyd, while masterful, and very comperable to Tool in the way they fit, or actually didn't fit, into their genre, they could never hit anywhere near as hard as Tool, and that's just somethin' I need!!! They take you on a musical journey, let you drift for awhile, then pick you up and slam you down. That's what I need!!! Hahaha



bigtomatofarmer said:


> I remember talking about Tool with one of my friends about 10 years ago.
> 
> He was a big Tool fan, so I asked him. What kind of music is Tool?
> 
> ...


Big Toe!! Yeah, it definately is thinking music. Thinking, delving, exploring, imagining, conciousness expanding, transforming, adjective, adjective, adjective, ad infinitum...........you name it, you can feel the reality.

The Beatles were great; key word being were. And they were from a completely different era, so it's hard to compare. I might say they WERE the best ENGLISH band, but i would probably debate that as well. Popular, sure. Talented, of course, but maybe better lyrically than musically ( I could play Ringo's sets when I was 12 ). Trend setters, most definately ( if that's your thing ). Did they benefit from extreme media exposure and hysteria, assuredly. But I will tell you this, if you put the two bands side by side on stage, there's no question that Tool would be the one to kick your ass!!


----------



## tusseltussel (Jul 14, 2009)

wow your all so confused about music. tool, seriously.... ive seen em at a few shows and sure they got talent, i guess its just not my thing. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkW50twUa8Q&feature=related

enjoy


----------



## Treeth (Jul 14, 2009)

Best band on the planet...

Radiohead.

Best American band?

Wilco.

Most fun to see live?

Dan Auerbach and Patrick Carney.

-

Tool is a constant contradiction,
and the following is as well,

What kind of mosh happens at a tool show?

Blood?


----------



## riznob10000 (Jul 14, 2009)

I need to find a way to take all the pictures I have from Tool shows, and get 'em on here. Not digital ones, the actual pics that you hold in your hand. I've got a scanner, but that would be fuckin' tedious!! I think I have a few from the last Coachella show on here though. I got popped at a show once by security when I was filmin' with my digi-cam. Fuckers stipped my camera, made me give 'em the memory card, mini-cassette, AND battery pack!!! Fuckin cock suckin muther fuckin shit hole fucks!!! I had some serious footage, close ups of all the action, still pics, everything. They've been on this kick lately of not allowing you to even take pictures ( which is about the lamest fuckin thing i ever heard ). Only negative thing I can ever say about Tool, cause the orders come straight from the band. They don't need to be THAT goddamn secretive and reclusive! 

Anyway, let's see if I have some pics on here from Coachella. It was sweet cause we camped before and after the show @ Joshua Tree National Park, trippin around on the rock formations, fuckin with rattlesnakes ( yeah, i've been bit before, by a western diamondback, but that was in Yakima! ). The whole trip was the SHIT!!

Alright, I found 'em! I was with my friends " G " ( big, bald samsquamch lookin dude ) and " J " who is just as weird, only shorter!! I'm just gonna throw up a lot of pics from the show and Joshua Tree, and if you don't like it, I don't really care!!! Hahahaha


----------



## riznob10000 (Jul 14, 2009)

Here's more from Joshua Tree.......


----------



## riznob10000 (Jul 14, 2009)

And just a few more live Tool shots. These aren't mine, but they're sick, so i'll share!!!!


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Jul 14, 2009)

I saw them on the 10,000 Days tour. Best show I've seen ever. And I got to meet Justin and get his autograph. I missed meeting Adam by about 5 minutes. It pays to hang around the back of the arena after the show.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 14, 2009)

Treeth said:


> Best band on the planet...
> 
> Radiohead.
> 
> ...


radiohead?


Im driving in my truck, chillin as fuck
Jammin some tunes on the XM/Syrius satelite
And then a gay ass song comes on....
Fuck!! what the hell is this retarded shit?!?! Oh No!! its radiohead!!!
Now I have to change the channel and find something good..... what a hassle

Life would be much better without radiohead


----------



## Treeth (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm not the biggest fan either...

But they are the overwhelming favorite.

That's quite homosexual that Tool actively and vigorously enforces a no tolerance policy on sound and light waves. To bad really. Do they really think that they own the experience like that?

I find it hard to appreciate artists who love themselves that much.

- Nice use of samsquamch riznod.


----------



## tusseltussel (Jul 15, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> radiohead?
> 
> 
> Im driving in my truck, chillin as fuck
> ...


 ahhhhhh the world would be better without radiohead.
i'd poop in tool's tuba too
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdSj0hMtmNs


----------



## Treeth (Jul 15, 2009)

I just find it hard to rock out to a double bass drum.

I just don't know whats wrong with me.


----------



## tehnick (Jul 15, 2009)

I think two of the best live shows I have ever attended have been Tool and NIN. I'd give anything to see them both again. Long time Tool fan here, since around Undertow.


----------



## cream8 (Jul 15, 2009)

tool fucking rules. the musicianship, the message...prying open my 3rd eye!


----------



## nuggz (Jul 16, 2009)

Hell ya TooL rules!! will b cing them at Lolla in a few weeks, Radio head is kool 2 i saw them at Lolla last year and they were good or was it the weed...mmmm


----------



## riznob10000 (Jul 17, 2009)

nuggz said:


> Hell ya TooL rules!! will b cing them at Lolla in a few weeks, Radio head is kool 2 i saw them at Lolla last year and they were good or was it the weed...mmmm


Must have been the weed bro!! I believe all forms of music are valid, and have a place. For instance, if you need to go to sleep, lower your blood pressure, or induce vomiting, voila, Radiohead!!

And please people, stop putting links to retarded bands on here. I don't want that crap on my thread!! Sure, lots of bands play faster, harder, louder than Tool, but they also all suck henious ass compared to Tool. I don't need to hear some punk ass yellin' a bunch of gutteral shouts and grunts, tryin to be hard. It's like, go take a dump already, come back, and maybe, just maybe, make some music with your voice, not just RETARDED sounds. Please people! This was supposed to be serious!! Hahahaha


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 19, 2009)

riznob10000 said:


> I believe all forms of music are valid, and have a place. For instance, if you need to go to sleep, lower your blood pressure, or induce vomiting, voila, Radiohead!!


 everytime radiohead comes on the radio, someone, somewhere gets into a car accident.


----------



## riznob10000 (Jul 19, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> everytime radiohead comes on the radio, someone, somewhere gets into a car accident.


Amen to that!! The accident is probably caused by them falling asleep at the wheel!!


----------



## Erysichthon (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok yes tool is an amazing band, but WTF... the set lists they are playing on this tour, is basically the same as the last 3. so far there have been no songs played that havent been played before, on the previous 10000 days tours. im disappointed  .


----------



## riznob10000 (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry I've been gone for awhile, I've been busy. So I'm just gonna stir the pot and respond to all the recent responses like this......If you were agreeing with me, then you obviously know what the fuck, and for those of you that didn't agree with me, YOU SUCK!!!!!! Hahahahahaha Yeah, I'm really laughin!!!! Go to Costco and buy one of them big ass boxes of Q-Tips, then use 'em all!!! Hahahaha......whatever.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 29, 2009)

Last thing we agreed on was that radiohead sux/.... welcome back


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Jul 29, 2009)

the week leading up to the show is always torture. I start having nightmares

Last night i had a dream i was at the show and the guy checking tickets wouldnt let me take my jacket (dont know why i would have a jacket in august anyway?)so i had to go back and put it in my car. Of course they start playing and i can hear it so i run back in and they take us to our seats and they suck. The seats are waaaay up and actually around a corner so i cant see shit.

Finally i sneak down to were i can almost see and i try to roll a joint but the papers keep rippin or the weeds goin everywhere. And then a cop sees me and i end up missing the whole show.

As bad as that dream was the worst part was waking up and realizing how fucking humid and sticky it was and then i couldnt go back to sleep. I only had one A/C and its used to cool my growroom.

Hopefully this is the last of these dreams until the show sunday. If not then I wont be getting any sleep any time soon.


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok so the show was last night and to sum it up for you Maynard fucking sucks, he is an absolute douche! They showed up about an hour late complaining about traffic or whatever. Well if you gotta go from NJ to NH in a day fucking fly dipshit. So They opened with jambi and eveything was goin good maynard seemed into it and was dancing around swingin the cowbaoy hat and such. Then stinkfist, and his performance went right down the shitter from then on. Everytime a song would get heavy and require him to yell he would just hold out the mic for us to sing. ( I hear that in my car everyday no need for me to drive 2hrs and pay $65) 

Then the biggest fucking slap in our face of the night, Rosetta stoned. One of my favorite songs.
Now if your gonna sit down and write a song with an opening like that then you had better be able to sing it. Instead he just fucking mumbled a buch of who knows what. Think he said something about micheal jackson. Just completely an unacceptable performance. Worst i have ever seen of tool. A complete waste of my time and i wish i had my money back. Maynard is no longer in tool he is just a fucking puppet. He just shows up to stand there motionless and barely make a peep the whole show. COmpletely all about the money now and has no other motivation. I lost a ton of respect for the man last night and i wish i had the chance to tell him in person. I give the show a 4 out of 10! 

If you holding tickets to see them this tour cross your fingers and hope that he doesnt pull his whiney bitch BS in your town. But from reading all the reviews he probably will. 

IS this the future of tool?

On the other hand the rest of the band was great and they just need to have a talk with maynard and or get a new singer.

Oh ya and my seats were on the aisle and i only got to smoke half a bone and security made me put it out. So the other 5 in my pocket never got lit either.

I AM SOO PISSED!


----------



## riznob10000 (Aug 3, 2009)

Mr. Limpet said:


> Ok so the show was last night and to sum it up for you Maynard fucking sucks, he is an absolute douche! They showed up about an hour late complaining about traffic or whatever. Well if you gotta go from NJ to NH in a day fucking fly dipshit. So They opened with jambi and eveything was goin good maynard seemed into it and was dancing around swingin the cowbaoy hat and such. Then stinkfist, and his performance went right down the shitter from then on. Everytime a song would get heavy and require him to yell he would just hold out the mic for us to sing. ( I hear that in my car everyday no need for me to drive 2hrs and pay $65)
> 
> Then the biggest fucking slap in our face of the night, Rosetta stoned. One of my favorite songs.
> Now if your gonna sit down and write a song with an opening like that then you had better be able to sing it. Instead he just fucking mumbled a buch of who knows what. Think he said something about micheal jackson. Just completely an unacceptable performance. Worst i have ever seen of tool. A complete waste of my time and i wish i had my money back. Maynard is no longer in tool he is just a fucking puppet. He just shows up to stand there motionless and barely make a peep the whole show. COmpletely all about the money now and has no other motivation. I lost a ton of respect for the man last night and i wish i had the chance to tell him in person. I give the show a 4 out of 10!
> ...


Damn bro, I don't know what to say. Sucky shit for sure. Maybe his voice was strained or maybe just sand in his vaj. I know as he gets older he's toned down his performance somewhat, and moved further and further back on the stage, but it was still the shit last time I saw them. Hmmm. Well if they sell out and go down the shitter, i'll have to rescind my opening sentiment. Did they play any new material? It's been a couple years since 10,000 Days, so they should have some. You'd think they would use this tour as a testing ground for a new song or two. I remember seeing Metallica in '88 @ the Monster's Of Rock tour w/ Van Halen and they played Harvester Of Sorrow from Justice before it was released, asked our opinion of it an' everything. It was pretty cool.

Well, until I see a better live band, or hear someone put out some music that moves me as much as Tool, I will hold to my original statement.


----------



## ggduckman (Aug 4, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> meh all of tools songs sound the same... I would say metallica is the best band on the planet.


^Yeah, I definately agree with GrowTech on that. I don't see what's so great about Tool... They seem like an overhyped band to me. For me, old bands I like are Metallica, Iron Maiden, and Testament. As for the newer bands, I would say Trivium, In Flames, and Bullet For My Valentine. As for guitar virtuosos, I would say Joe Satriani and Michael Angelo Batio. At the moment, I'm liking Faith No More a lot.


----------



## Sedition (Aug 4, 2009)

All fucking Tool fans are exactly the same. Meatheads who claim there is nobody better, blah blah blah Ketamine is the shit blah blah blah, Maynard is the fucking man blah blah blah. Maynard is a fucking obnoxious, ignorant piece of fucking shit! Honestly, if you think you're being alternative listening to Tool then you're just like all the other Prog Metal/ Prog Rock mutants on this planet. Even Tool themselves think their fans are fucked (i.e "Hooker with a penis" and "Ticks and Leeches").

"There&#8217;s only one kind of Tool fan. The Tool fan who thinks that being a Tool fan lets them into some big secret that nobody else gets. They think that only a select few posses the secret Tool decoder ring. They&#8217;d love to believe that all the halfwits who listen to Tool actually don&#8217;t get it, but really they&#8217;re all listening to them for the same reason. The fact of the matter is, any moron can understand Tool, but the hidden appeal of Tool lies in the fact that they give the illusion of being a band for smart people. They do this, as any Tool fan knows, by throwing in jumbled references to high school psychology, obscure religious references, and miscellaneous meaningless nonsense. Bullshit or not, as long as there&#8217;s something there to figure out or interpret, it&#8217;s going to make some stoned dropout feel smart."

P.S Don't even get me started on the band themselves...


----------



## tusseltussel (Aug 4, 2009)

ggduckman said:


> ^Yeah, I definately agree with GrowTech on that. I don't see what's so great about Tool... They seem like an overhyped band to me. For me, old bands I like are Metallica, Iron Maiden, and Testament. As for the newer bands, I would say Trivium, In Flames, and Bullet For My Valentine. As for guitar virtuosos, I would say Joe Satriani and Michael Angelo Batio. At the moment, I'm liking Faith No More a lot.





Sedition said:


> All fucking Tool fans are exactly the same. Meatheads who claim there is nobody better, blah blah blah Ketamine is the shit blah blah blah, Maynard is the fucking man blah blah blah. Maynard is a fucking obnoxious, ignorant piece of fucking shit! Honestly, if you think you're being alternative listening to Tool then you're just like all the other Prog Metal/ Prog Rock mutants on this planet. Even Tool themselves think their fans are fucked (i.e "Hooker with a penis" and "Ticks and Leeches").
> 
> "Theres only one kind of Tool fan. The Tool fan who thinks that being a Tool fan lets them into some big secret that nobody else gets. They think that only a select few posses the secret Tool decoder ring. Theyd love to believe that all the halfwits who listen to Tool actually dont get it, but really theyre all listening to them for the same reason. The fact of the matter is, any moron can understand Tool, but the hidden appeal of Tool lies in the fact that they give the illusion of being a band for smart people. They do this, as any Tool fan knows, by throwing in jumbled references to high school psychology, obscure religious references, and miscellaneous meaningless nonsense. Bullshit or not, as long as theres something there to figure out or interpret, its going to make some stoned dropout feel smart."
> 
> P.S Don't even get me started on the band themselves...


 TOOL STINKS always have


----------



## riznob10000 (Aug 4, 2009)

Alright smart guys, give me some names then. Who's better? Please " inform " me. And don't come back with anymore Radiohead bullshit either.


----------



## swishatwista (Aug 4, 2009)

yea trip off some shit and listen to tool and you'll come to the same conclusion. fuckin genius for real, just gotta be able to see it. and when i say trip, i mean shrooms, acid, cloraceeden. get on that level the fucking universe it your play ground. if you dont believe, then you just dont know


----------



## riznob10000 (Aug 4, 2009)

Sedition said:


> All fucking Tool fans are exactly the same. Meatheads who claim there is nobody better, blah blah blah Ketamine is the shit blah blah blah, Maynard is the fucking man blah blah blah. Maynard is a fucking obnoxious, ignorant piece of fucking shit! Honestly, if you think you're being alternative listening to Tool then you're just like all the other Prog Metal/ Prog Rock mutants on this planet. Even Tool themselves think their fans are fucked (i.e "Hooker with a penis" and "Ticks and Leeches").
> 
> "Theres only one kind of Tool fan. The Tool fan who thinks that being a Tool fan lets them into some big secret that nobody else gets. They think that only a select few posses the secret Tool decoder ring. Theyd love to believe that all the halfwits who listen to Tool actually dont get it, but really theyre all listening to them for the same reason. The fact of the matter is, any moron can understand Tool, but the hidden appeal of Tool lies in the fact that they give the illusion of being a band for smart people. They do this, as any Tool fan knows, by throwing in jumbled references to high school psychology, obscure religious references, and miscellaneous meaningless nonsense. Bullshit or not, as long as theres something there to figure out or interpret, its going to make some stoned dropout feel smart."
> 
> P.S Don't even get me started on the band themselves...


Kinda like you giving the illusion that YOUR smart. Miscellaneous meaningless nonsense spewing out of your mouth. Have you ever been to a Tool show limpdick? It's the same fucking crowd, same demographic makeup, same average intelligence level as any other show. I love your use of generalizations for the " Tool " fan. Since it seems you are calling me an unthinking sheep, I'd love to see you in person sometime so we can discuss the blatant disrespect you seem to be showing me. If you wanna dis the band, feel free. You wanna talk smack to me, better take that shit outside fucktooth; I give respect and I expect it in return. I only warn once. You probably rock out to Nickleback, fuckin unskinny bop.


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Aug 4, 2009)

riznob10000 said:


> Damn bro, I don't know what to say. Sucky shit for sure. Maybe his voice was strained or maybe just sand in his vaj. I know as he gets older he's toned down his performance somewhat, and moved further and further back on the stage, but it was still the shit last time I saw them. Hmmm. Well if they sell out and go down the shitter, i'll have to rescind my opening sentiment. Did they play any new material? It's been a couple years since 10,000 Days, so they should have some. You'd think they would use this tour as a testing ground for a new song or two. I remember seeing Metallica in '88 @ the Monster's Of Rock tour w/ Van Halen and they played Harvester Of Sorrow from Justice before it was released, asked our opinion of it an' everything. It was pretty cool.
> 
> Well, until I see a better live band, or hear someone put out some music that moves me as much as Tool, I will hold to my original statement.


no nothing new same set as 10,000 days minus wings for marie


----------



## Sedition (Aug 4, 2009)

riznob10000 said:


> Kinda like you giving the illusion that YOUR smart. Miscellaneous meaningless nonsense spewing out of your mouth. Have you ever been to a Tool show limpdick? It's the same fucking crowd, same demographic makeup, same average intelligence level as any other show. I love your use of generalizations for the " Tool " fan. Since it seems you are calling me an unthinking sheep, I'd love to see you in person sometime so we can discuss the blatant disrespect you seem to be showing me. If you wanna dis the band, feel free. You wanna talk smack to me, better take that shit outside fucktooth; I give respect and I expect it in return. I only warn once. You probably rock out to Nickleback, fuckin unskinny bop.


First of all, the reason I put that whole quote in quote marks was because it wasn't what I said... it was a write up by Ralph Gleason in Rolling Stone, don't get all up in arms just because I insulted the mindless group of drones you belong to, get the fuck over yourself. Secondly, yes I have been to tool at Big Day Out, they were fucking lame and the general demeanor of the crowd was fucking intense and aggressive, not like an outdoor festival should be like. You can call me a pussy or whatever you like for saying that, couldn't really care less because you're still just some meathead who listens to Tool and that is something I will always hold over you  Lastly, you know we're never gonna cross paths IRL which is why you're saying shit like this over the internet... pretty staunch really bro. You're a fuckin runt, I've seen the pictures you posted from the Tool gig, just the same as most other shit-talking Metal fans, all talk with fuck all walk... congratulations you can mosh with a bunch of angry cunts, if thats your definition of fun then big ups to you brother. Keep in mind that Tool themselves think a large portion of their fans are fuckheads, google that shit for a quote son. You gonna get all angry because Maynard INSULTED YOU TOO?! Just stop talking big over the net, it's embaressing...

And nope, no Nickleback here sorry buddy, all about the Dubstep. Safe!


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Aug 5, 2009)

Sedition said:


> All fucking Tool fans are exactly the same. Meatheads who claim there is nobody better, blah blah blah Ketamine is the shit blah blah blah, Maynard is the fucking man blah blah blah. Maynard is a fucking obnoxious, ignorant piece of fucking shit! Honestly, if you think you're being alternative listening to Tool then you're just like all the other Prog Metal/ Prog Rock mutants on this planet. Even Tool themselves think their fans are fucked (i.e "Hooker with a penis" and "Ticks and Leeches").
> 
> "Theres only one kind of Tool fan. The Tool fan who thinks that being a Tool fan lets them into some big secret that nobody else gets. They think that only a select few posses the secret Tool decoder ring. Theyd love to believe that all the halfwits who listen to Tool actually dont get it, but really theyre all listening to them for the same reason. The fact of the matter is, any moron can understand Tool, but the hidden appeal of Tool lies in the fact that they give the illusion of being a band for smart people. They do this, as any Tool fan knows, by throwing in jumbled references to high school psychology, obscure religious references, and miscellaneous meaningless nonsense. Bullshit or not, as long as theres something there to figure out or interpret, its going to make some stoned dropout feel smart."
> 
> P.S Don't even get me started on the band themselves...


Saying that all Tool fans are the exact same shows your ignorance from the first sentence. Just for a chuckle, I decided to read on...

You continue your hatred babble as if anyone actually gives a shit. And make no point at all.

Obviously we are a diverse group with a sundry inventory of interests. Have I lost you already? 

What I mean to say (in laymans terms for you) is we are all different. This is a pro TOOL thread. 
Why the fuck are you on here raining on our parade? Are you so borred and miserable you feel the need to bring others down?
Did you run out of weed or something? I have enough to share if you're in need


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 5, 2009)

riznob10000 said:


> Alright smart guys, give me some names then. Who's better? Please " inform " me. And don't come back with anymore Radiohead bullshit either.


Well for starters..Motorhead.

Lemmy is a true badass


----------



## tusseltussel (Aug 5, 2009)

hmmm beter than tool... les claypool, the dead, phish, bob marley, ozzy, anthrax, motorhead, the stick men, pantera, as i lay diying, danzig, 16, 1349, slayer, slipknot, kataklysm, p-funk, james brown, maseo, miles davis, buckethead, herbie hancock, elvis costello, thrill kill kult, ministry,ween, younder mountain, metallica pre black album, iron maiden, black sabbath, revolting cocks, propaghandi, pop will eat itself, loops and dots, tom russel, the subdudes, even primer 55 was better. ................millions of bands are better than tool, too many to list. TOOL STINKS. to say any band is the best is to be ignorrant, so much music in the world better than tool why waste your time on that crap


----------



## riznob10000 (Aug 5, 2009)

Sedition said:


> First of all, the reason I put that whole quote in quote marks was because it wasn't what I said... it was a write up by Ralph Gleason in Rolling Stone, don't get all up in arms just because I insulted the mindless group of drones you belong to, get the fuck over yourself. Secondly, yes I have been to tool at Big Day Out, they were fucking lame and the general demeanor of the crowd was fucking intense and aggressive, not like an outdoor festival should be like. You can call me a pussy or whatever you like for saying that, couldn't really care less because you're still just some meathead who listens to Tool and that is something I will always hold over you  Lastly, you know we're never gonna cross paths IRL which is why you're saying shit like this over the internet... pretty staunch really bro. You're a fuckin runt, I've seen the pictures you posted from the Tool gig, just the same as most other shit-talking Metal fans, all talk with fuck all walk... congratulations you can mosh with a bunch of angry cunts, if thats your definition of fun then big ups to you brother. Keep in mind that Tool themselves think a large portion of their fans are fuckheads, google that shit for a quote son. You gonna get all angry because Maynard INSULTED YOU TOO?! Just stop talking big over the net, it's embaressing...
> 
> And nope, no Nickleback here sorry buddy, all about the Dubstep. Safe!


 
Okay, I get it now. I see that you started a pro-Radiohead thread, and then must have seen my opinion of them on here and got pissy cause I was dissin your bro's. If it didn't happen that way, whatever. Sorry to beat a dead horse but Radiohead pretty much sucks heinous asswipe. Tool's roadies would make a better band. Radiohead. Fuck, even saying the name makes me want to go to sleep. Or maybe cry a little, grab a tissue for my nose, then go to sleep. So, I understand your little crying session. I hurt your feelings, but the fact remains that Radiohead sucks. Can't change history. Sorry bro.

I got " up in arms " because you directly insulted my intelligence and taste. What a punk ass bitch move to spout disrespect on someone elses thread. Sharing the reasons why you don't like Tool would have been enough. Yeah, I've seen your posts as well. No pics, no grows, no nothing. Mostly just negative spouts. Way to go.

As far as the quote, if you quote something in your argument, it means you share the sentiment, dumbass. Why the fuck else would you quote it? See, it works like this............you are a , and here I quote myself from the previous sentence, " dumbass ". So, you share the same sentiment as the dickshit writer for Rolling Stone, who's probably just pissed because they wouldn't let him backstage at some show. Whatever.

About the runt. You must be trippin bro. Granted, I'm not freakishly large, or packin 40 extra pounds of fat around like most guys, but definately no runts around here. "IRL" I would warn you once about your disrespecting ways. After that, I would re-educate you as to the meaning of the word. Simple as that. Don't care who you are, or what your perception of bad is. So yeah, I shit talk on here because I shit talk in real life to disrespecting punks like you. Really too bad you live in NZ.

And lastly, fuckin dubstep, are you kiddin me? Pre-recorded sounds? Arranged by any fuckin dumbass? Hey, I'm DJ who-gives-a-fuck? and lookie, I can push buttons!!!! Gimme a fuckin break.Wow, I'm thouroughly impressed at the manual dexterity of your index fingers. What the fuck ever bro. If that and Radiohead are your idea of good music I really don't even know what to say, except maybe sorry. Your opinions definately don't count for dick squat in my book, but your disrespect does. So, in parting, fuck off.

I'm done with you. No more conversation.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Aug 5, 2009)

A pro radio head thread 

thats like having a pro george bush thread.... but worse 

hahaha its a good thing I missed that retarded shit


----------



## riznob10000 (Aug 5, 2009)

Johnny Retro said:


> Well for starters..Motorhead.
> 
> Lemmy is a true badass


Hey JR! I would say Motorhead is one of the best English metal bands, for sure! And yeah, Lemmy is definately the shit, no argument there. He's a badass bass player as well. But I think Tool is better! Hahaha


----------



## nuggz (Aug 5, 2009)

What im getting from this is people being narrow minded i love TOOL!!!!!!! but hey i also like Radio Head!! and hey i also like House n Tech House music n Drum n bass music and hey I hate Country!!!!!!! damn am i being narrow minded now...LOL...different strokes for different folks. To Sedition like i said i love TOOL but i dont mosh at their shows thats fuckin retarded thier music is not to mosh at and if you go to one of thier shows at a regular venue nobody mosh's the reason you saw fuck tards doing that at Big Day Out is because thats what happens at festivals you get drunk ass people who dont even know who the hell is playing or who Tool even is and they start actin the fool thinking thats what you do so dont blame TOOL in the way festival idiots act thats not their fan base. Peace Out.


----------



## riznob10000 (Aug 5, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> A pro radio head thread
> 
> thats like having a pro george bush thread.... but worse
> 
> hahaha its a good thing I missed that retarded shit


What up BigToe!! Serious as shit bro. A pro-radiohead thread started by this dweeb. Yeah, Pro-bush,lol!! 

It's there if you wanna see it. Goes on and on about how AWESOME they are. I looked at some of the youtube clips just to lower my blood pressure a little, and for sure, just a waste of space and oxygen. Same with the dubstep. wob wob wob, dnt dnt dnt dnt, wob wob wob, nt nt nt nt, ad infinitum, ad nauseum........... ..............whatever.


----------



## JimmyPot (Aug 6, 2009)

My first Tool concert was in 92. The Metallica is better than Tool comment is funny as hell to me.With music though you should always be the one who decides who is the best to you fuck what anybody else says.Saying all Tool songs sound the same is like saying all the Beatles songs sound the same.Only a non fan would say something so stupid.


----------



## JimmyPot (Aug 6, 2009)

I like Danzig a lot too.


----------



## JimmyPot (Aug 6, 2009)

Saw Rage in 92 also they opened for cypress hill.A lot of smoke at that concert.Norml was there passing out literature on legalizing pot.


----------



## riznob10000 (Aug 6, 2009)

JimmyPot said:


> My first Tool concert was in 92. The Metallica is better than Tool comment is funny as hell to me.With music though you should always be the one who decides who is the best to you fuck what anybody else says.Saying all Tool songs sound the same is like saying all the Beatles songs sound the same.Only a non fan would say something so stupid.


Touche JP!! You know how it is bro!! For me, the best is Tool first, Rage second ( just because ), and everyone else falls into line according to my present mood. I don't want people to think I'm narrow minded. My collection spans alot of different genre's and styles, and decades. From Tool, Rage, Metallica, Godsmack, Corrosion Of Conformity to Iron Maiden, Priest, Sabbath, Zep, Floyd to Crosby, Stills and Nash, James Taylor, Jim Croce, Elton John to Ludacris, Nelly, Eminem, even some old school NWA. Shit, if it's good music, good songs, or makes me smile I listen to it. Pretty simple actually. But I will always put Tool at the top cause that's how I feel. I think Tool is kinda like Sabbath, Floyd, and Zep all rolled into one, for our era. That's my take anyway.

Cya Bro!!


----------



## xenosapien (Aug 6, 2009)

Tool...by far my favorite band. and i missed them play 2 days ago...fuck it's depressing


----------

